

Rails 3.0: Second beta release - sant0sk1
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/4/1/rails-3-0-second-beta-release

======
techiferous
Upgraded! Unfortunately, some of my rake tasks stopped working (the ones that
create databases). I had to change my database.yml to use the postgres user
instead of the user I usually use to create the database. :(

